# What are you going to do with your old S1 ?



## stelloyd (Jan 9, 2003)

... or indeed S1's ( I've got two )


----------



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

I've donated mine to the county museum... well i haven't.. but doesn't sound like a bad idea...


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Half tempted to smash it into lots of little pieces and send them all to :http://www.linkedin.com/pub/joshua-danovitz/0/96/246

Disclaimer: I suspect that might be more than a little illegal so I won't really do that.


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Take the innards out and put the VM TiVo inside


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Pine Cladding said:


> Take the innards out and put the VM TiVo inside


I'm seriously thinking about taking out the innards and replacing them with all the PSUs and video converter boxes I have wired up to my setup, to tidy up.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Stick tracks on it and use it as a tank.


----------

